# Hi everyone, I finally joined (dini) on MUA



## dini (Mar 9, 2005)

great site you guys did an awesome job. I love the Napolean Dynamite thing too!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome dini to the forum. Thanks


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

WElcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

